# What is the difference between an SSD and a microsd card?



## oxeimon (Jan 3, 2010)

What are the differences between an SSD and a micro SD card?

They seem to have very similar prices:

128gb SSD ($40)

https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Dig...UTF8&qid=1469769323&sr=1-2&keywords=128gb+ssd

128gb micro sd ($40)

https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-microSDXC-Standard-Packaging-SDSQUNC-128G-GN6MA/dp/B010Q57S62

I understand that currently microsd cards only go up to 256gb or so, whereas there exist 1TB ssd's, but for a given storage capacity, what are the differences between a microsd card and an ssd? Surely you've got to lose something when you go from something the size of an ssd to something as small as a micro sd card. What do you lose? Is it only the speed? Is the memory in a micro sd card just as reliable?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Both SSD (Solid State Drive aka Solid State Disk) and SD (Secure Digital) cards use non-volatile, solid-state/flash memory. They are both solid-state storage devices because they do not have moveable/mechanical parts in them. They use semiconductor chips to store data electronically.

Apart from obvious differences in form (size and shape), and how it affects application of SSD and SD devices, there's the issue of device classification and how they are treated by the systems in which they are used. SD devices are treated as removable storage while SSD are treated as fixed storage. The appropriate device drivers are also loaded and relevant services are run for each class of device. Consider Windows, for example. Windows setup will not let you install Windows on removable storage, not even an externally connected SSD which is treated as removable. The circuitry and firmware (logic controller) on SSD and SD are responsible for how the devices are attached, differentiated, treated and operated by the operating system.

Instead of looking at the prices as a determinant for which storage device to buy, consider the application/intended use or purpose of the storage device. If you're buying additional memory for a portable device such as a phone, camera, media player etc, then the form, low power requirement and ready system support of SD storage is more suitable. If performance increase of a computer is the objective, then the obviously superior performance of an SSD makes it the appropriate choice.


----------

